# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Aztaka : un jeu d’Aztèques caché ?

## Raphi Le Sobre

Les relations de voisinage ne sont jamais simples, moi-même devant régulièrement masser les gencives de mon voisin au cric pour lui faire comprendre que bruit excessif ne rime pas avec « _sommeil de bébé en bas âge_ ». *Sans Aucun Doute* le prouve périodiquement : ce genre de situation peut rapidement dégénérer, comme chez nos amis Aztèques subissant les travers des fêtards du dessus, les Dieux, et qui décident de faire appel à leur Julien Courbet local comme médiateur de choc dans *Aztaka*.
  
 Héritier du Soleil et Demi-dieu de votre état, autrement dit, le cul entre deux chaises, vous ne souhaitez pas que les choses n'empirent plus encore, et cherchez une alternative à la solution des prêtres locaux, arrachant des cœurs encore chauds à la chaîne dans une vaine tentative d'apaisement divin. Vous partez donc à la recherche de l'origine de ce mal étrange, afin d'y mettre un terme, dans un action RPG en 2D mignon comme tout.
 Sorti en catimini la semaine dernière et disponible uniquement sur Direct2Drive pour l'instant, *Aztaka* est le premier jeu d'une jeune équipe de développeurs Québécois, Citérémis, nous promettant un personnage customisable à souhait, moult compétences et pouvoirs, un système de sorts simple mais efficace et de nombreuses quêtes annexes grâce auxquelles seront accumulables pognon et artefacts rares par brouettes.
Une démo est téléchargeable pour la journée uniquement. Il s'agit en réalité d'une « _Release Candidate_ », la version finale n'arrivant que dans les jours qui viennent, destinée aux impatients incapables de ronger leur frein.

 Une réalisation à première vue originale dans un monde mythologique actuellement assez peu exploité, le tout avec une belle gueule, ça pourrait bien le faire. Reste à voir si le gameplay et l'Aztèque nique tiennent la route, tout comme le scénar, surtout que, sans vouloir spoiler, je peux avancer sans trop de risques qu'à la fin, ce sont les espagnols qui gagnent.


Voir la news (6 images, 1 vidéo )

----------


## lokideath

Ca a l'air bien sympathique  :;): 
Bon par contre c'est développé par des québécois, je dois dire que c'est pas rassurant, on sait jamais ce qui peut arriver  ::rolleyes:: 

(900Mo le jeu quand même).

----------


## Nono

Le meilleur jeu d'aztèques de tout les temps c'était Aztec Adventures sur Master System bien entendu !
Regardez moi cette beauté :

----------


## ThorThur

Il saute en boule comme Sonic le héros. En tout cas c'est super chouette et c'est de la 2D, quoi qu'en disent certains. Ca donne envie, par contre niveau scenar, je pense pas que ca casse des briques. A voir.

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

Aztec sur Apple II, carrement !


Euh sinon j'ai un probleme avec l'installer de la démo, c'est normal, chef ?

----------


## Septa

Il a vraiment l'air sympa. Un air de diablo avec un scrolling horizontal. 

Je veux du temps pour tout ces jeux.

----------


## Super_maçon

Arf la demo marche point de mon coté. Pas de souris, enfin j'ai le curseur de windoze, mais le curseur du jeu ( la main ) ne bouge point.
Dommage il a l'air sympa comme tout.

----------


## Zap@n

Hé mais c'est que ça à l'air mignon tout plein ce jeu ! Un cadre original et peu exploité, les graphismes 2d sont magnifiques (et oui! :D) et rendent à priori plutôt bien la magie de cette civilisation ô combien regrettée (hein Cortez?). A voir si le gameplay va durer sur la longueur.

----------


## lokideath

Ouais bof, c'est sympa mais j'accroche pas plus que ca.

----------


## thomzon

Ca se joue en coop' cette histoire ?

----------


## SuneLilith

Oh... Aztec sur Apple II, un des premiers jeux auxquel j'ai pu jouer ! (le premier ayant été Wizardry I ou Swashbuckler, je ne sais plus exactement).

Tu m'as foutu la larme à l'oeil, salopard  ::):

----------


## Narushima

Tiens, Super maçon, apparemment ils ont postés un correctif pour le problème de souris : http://media.citeremis.com/Tests/AztakaMouseFix.exe

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

> Oh... Aztec sur Apple II, un des premiers jeux auxquel j'ai pu jouer ! (le premier ayant été Wizardry I ou Swashbuckler, je ne sais plus exactement).
> 
> Tu m'as foutu la larme à l'oeil, salopard


Héhé !
Swashbuckler...purée qu'est-ce que j'ai pu y jouer...

----------


## ThorThur

Petit retour après essai rapide hier soir : des idées originales, un gameplay déjà vu mais efficace (action/plateforme/RPG), des musiques moyennes, des graphismes magnifiques et un scénario pour l'instant basique. J'ai remarqué quand même qu'on peut sans doute revenir dans les mondes déjà fait pour récupéré des objets grâce à des pouvoirs acquis plus tard ce qui rend le jeu moins linéaire.

Mon avis est donc très positif, c'est un jeu plaisant pour ceux qui apprécient le genre.

----------


## Super_maçon

> Tiens, Super maçon, apparemment ils ont postés un correctif pour le problème de souris : http://media.citeremis.com/Tests/AztakaMouseFix.exe


Cool merci  :;):

----------


## albany

J'ai testé ça un peu cet aprem, le jeu est mignon, les musiques correctes mais vite soulante pour ceux pour qui ce n'est clairement pas le style (sortez de ma tête avec vos ponchos pourris). Sinon au niveau gameplay, rien que du classique avec  la partie plateforme plutôt crispante à cause du parti pris graphique justement. Par contre, j'ai un peu peur pour la durée de vie.

Ps : aucun problème de download, ni d'install, ni de souris, juste deux beaux freezes qui m'ont obligé à alt f4 comme un bon bourrin des familles.

----------


## ThorThur

Faut préciser qu'il n'y a pas de système de sauvegarde. C'est auto à chaque fin de niveau d'après ce que j'ai pu voir, et la mort arrive relativement vite (3 barres de vie au départ, -1 barre par coup ou chute).
Je trouve malgré tout qu'il y a de bonnes idées qui mérite que l'on s'y attarde, même simplement le temps de la démo.

----------


## Ashraam

La démo est disponible au cas ou  ::):

----------


## Carpette

si y'a encore du monde dessus, je suis coincé la, je veux bien un coup de main. Je tiens de finir le temple de calpollalpan, et je ne sais pas où aller après

----------

